# Twin turbo vs. supercharger on '05



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, so first of all 'hi'.

I am considering installing a supercharger or a twin turbo on my 2005 GTO. Any suggestions, or pro/cons of each?

ProCharger should have their 2005 GTO kit out by the end of the year (from what I have heard). I believe APS has a turbo kit available.

Ideally, I would like to have car that is driveable in the winter (SD).

TIA!


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

I would go with our Procharger package and get 500 RWHP for right around $7,300 installed and tuned.

this is the route im probably going good luck with your decision




:cool


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

Besides for drivability what else are you looking to get out of the car? depending on the specifics of the setup both can reliable day in and day out. I like the turbo setup myself b/c it is so tuneable. its as easy as flippin a switch from your daily driver setting to a race or drag setting and with all the right parts i believe it is more tunable the a super charger with a wider range of power! this is just my opinion do whats best for you!! Either way you'll have more power and thats always a reason to celebrate :willy: arty:


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

From what I have gathering, it sounds like the twin turbos can be a little more fussy with regards to warm up. Am I also correct in assuming that the twin turbos will cost a fair amount more? The setup seems to be quite a bit more involved.

From what I can tell the turbos can produce more power than the superchargers too. Is this correct?

Also, the superchargers are supposed to be more responsive?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Say goodnite to your head gaskets.........more than likely they will be an issue. Also ring package is most likely different for a superchg'd or turbo car. Be careful what mods you install.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Is boost really a good idea on the '05's? That is an AWEFUL lot of compression to be adding more air and MORE heat. It is all up to you of course, but with good heads and a BIG cam (and longtubes, exhaust, bolt-ons etc), high 400's shouldn't be too hard. Don't get me wrong, I want to get a blower later on as well, but I'll have a forged low compression 402 first!

On the other hand, the compression is only SLIGHTLY higher than an LS6 and a friend of mine made 561whp with only a P1SC and longtubes on his Z06. I guess with a REALLY good tune, it could be safe.


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

So what kind of $$$ is a person looking at to build an engine that easily supports a good supercharger (pistons, cam, etc.)? Are there recommended kits for this?


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

510 BHP / 500 lbs-ft of torque

Package includes:

Engine removal, inspection and disassembly 4.000" stroke forged steel crankshaft 4.005" forged aluminum pistons
6.125" fully machined, 4340 forged steel connecting rods Computer balanced and blueprinted Lingenfelter CNC ported & polished LS2 cylinder heads 2.02" / 1.57" one piece stainless steel intake & exhaust valves Three angle valve job, hand blending of valve seats CC chambers, surface, set spring heights and assembly Competition Cams dual valve springs, titanium retainers and HD pushrods Lingenfelter designed Competition Cams hydraulic roller camshaft Modified LS2 oil pump assembly Fast 90 mm composite intake manifold Lingenfelter ported & polished throttle body Low temperature thermostat Corsa stainless steel cat back exhaust 
Lingenfelter cold air intake system 
All necessary gaskets, fluids & bolts
Professional assembly & engine installation Engine testing & expert PCM tuning Chassis dyno testing before & after installation Lingenfelter 2 year / 24,000 mile warranty 

403 CID LS2 510 HP Package Price
Price - $17,295.00 





CLICK TO SEE Engine Package Upgrade Options 
Cloyes HD timing chain set with IRL chain - $399.95
Competion Cams HD pushrods - $129.95
Heavy duty single disc clutch assembly - $520.00
Exedy Hyper twin disc clutch assembly - $1,895.00 
Magnacor 8.5 mm spark plug wires - $69.95
Prices shown do not include installation labor. 




*Includes automatic transmission shift improvements. Some applications may benefit from a higher stall torque converter. Please ask your salesperson for details and prices. Normal installation time required: 4 weeks with prior notification. Items on this page are not legal for sale or use on California pollution controlled motor vehicles unless they are listed with an E.O. number.


The Legend Packages Store Press Classifieds Links Contact Us


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

The SLP 402 LS2 forged shortblock is about $4000, but then I don't know how good that particular short block is. 

An A&A 408 or 414 is $7000 for an LS1, and I assume they could do an LS2 just the same. The forged 348 (stock LS1 displacement) is $3000 (good to 550whp) or $3600 (good to 600+whp).

I hear LME (Late Model Engines) is also great, but I don't know how much they charge.


----------



## venommaxr33 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just go BOOSTED, most of the setups i've seen for SC vs TT are in the same ballpark as far as price goes. Any of the systems can range from 4K-8K just depends on the bells and whistles you want to go with it. 

Yes, the turbo's may be a bit more fussy but there is no warm up time unless you talking about turbo lag. As long as you get the right people to tune it you should not have any problems with the engine. POWER IS IN THE TUNING. the right tuning can make or break your engine literally. My background is with imports, its all over the 350 and G35 forum about people throwing rods and cracking blocks off their turboed engines only pushing 7lbs of boost, but i also know of some guys pushing 9lbs and have not had any problems because its was tuned correctly. If you go turbo i can tell you some of the better parts to use. Most of the 350 guys pushin +400hp to the wheel are switching to the E-Manage Ultimate. You could tune the lights out of a stadium with that unit.


----------

